# May Throwdown Entry # 6: Smoked Tuscan Sausage Cannelloni, Smoked Beef Braciole, Smoked Focaccia w/C



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who entered.  Meateater, I was blown away by your entry.  I may never look at pizza the same anymore.  I need to explain my pictures.  One or two of them do not have a timestamp on them.  Normally I don't use it but my camera, I believe, is dying on me.  First, I could not get it to work without the proper batteries, then It kept reseting while I was changing out the batteries.  I think I changed them six times before going to Best Buy & picking up the standard 3.7 Volt 1.3AH Li-Ion digital camera battery.  Finally, it started working properly.  The last picture has the date of 5.26.10 because the picture was taken shortly after midnight.  Please enjoy the qview.  The meal was great.

I started with a regular Flank Steak stuffed with raisins, pine nuts, homemade wheat bread crumbs, parmesean cheese & chopped basil.  






























I don't understand what that line is in the picture.  Also, the picture was taken the next day right before smoking, hence the 5.25.10 datestamp.

Ground sausage was used for the cannelloni with a variety of seasoning.








Sugar, Coriander, nutmeg, black pepper, galic powder & nutmeg were on the menu.








They were ground up & added to the sausage.





























As an after thought on the day of the smoke, I added more seasoning to the outside of the sausage roll.  Both the steak & sausage were smoked with hickory at 225° for 5-6 hours.




































In case you are wondering, yes, it was a little dry.  The flavor was good though.  I wouldn't smoke it as long next time.  I believe my internal temp on the steak was 160° as it was delicious & moist.  The sausage roll IT was 165° which was way too long.  But look at that smoke ring. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I figured the sause will take care of the dryness anyway.  I don't know why but I was stressing over trying to make this as perfect as I could, considering my competition.

Now the dough for the cannelloni & the sauce.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  They should speak for themselves.


















































Boiling the Pasta.

























































After adding flour to the garlic butter mix, creating a rue, add milk to create your sauce.  To be continued because I don't know if I can upload more than 30 pics in one post.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anthony, congrats on that dish that earned you a win. My compliments on the flavors and textures, you do have a flare for vision. It's all good my friend.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

Part 2........

Stuffing for the cannelloni......






















The green stuff in the bowl is fresh chopped spinach.




































Baked at 400° for 15 - 20 minutes.

The sauce for the Braciole was simple.
































































The Braciole is normally sauted & simmered in the sauce for hours.  This was smoked then simmered for an hour after the veggies were sauted.  The were not hard nor firm but just a little tender.  For more tenderness, simmer for a couple of hours.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

The begining of the Caprese salad.  I was wondering if anyone noticed that the salad was the color of the Italian flag??

  















  

Then, the bread.  Smoked with apple wood.

  








  

In the bowl with the flour is yeast.  The rest is evoo, sugar, basil, rosemary, garlic & salt.

  











































  

Brush with butter & add cheese.

  















  

Smoked @ 300° for 20 minutes.  ( Picture shows 290 but I pushed it up to 305 - 310.)

  

And finally, the finished product.  Can you say "Mama Mia?"








Desert was a piece of Chocolate Cake with a spread of Marscapone Cheese with Raspberries on top.








Phew.....that qview was overkill.  Next time I keep it simple.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you Rich.  I am a fan of your work as well.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 16, 2010)

great dish! this was definately a labor well worth it!


----------



## meatball (Jun 17, 2010)

I was really impressed by this dish to begin with, now after seeing what went into it, I'm that much more impressed! Very nice job, I love canneloni, but have never had it with smoked meats - great idea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure!


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 17, 2010)

Man that looks like a LOT of hard work was put into that meal. Good Job!


----------



## caveman (Jun 17, 2010)

Meatball said:


> I was really impressed by this dish to begin with, now after seeing what went into it, I'm that much more impressed! Very nice job, I love canneloni, but have never had it with smoked meats - great idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words.  The smoked sausage was a kicker as we love Cannelloni as well.  


 


rbranstner said:


> Man that looks like a LOT of hard work was put into that meal. Good Job!


That is an understatement.  I may have to take off this month just to recooperate.  Thank you for the comments.


----------



## miamirick (Jun 17, 2010)

ok caveman that was a good entry    but it took a half hour to download  the pics in fact i havent even seen the desert yet something about some cheese with fruit on it    but maybe by the time the july throwdown is anounced it will come through    anyway  looked great and i hope your taters are ready for defeat   

my tater is nasty good

smoking and joking as always

brothers in smoke


----------



## rdknb (Jun 17, 2010)

I have to say that was great


----------



## caveman (Jun 17, 2010)

miamirick said:


> ok caveman that was a good entry    but it took a half hour to download  the pics in fact i havent even seen the desert yet something about some cheese with fruit on it    but maybe by the time the july throwdown is anounced it will come through    anyway  looked great and i hope your taters are ready for defeat
> 
> my tater is nasty good
> 
> ...


You know, loading that many pics bothered me so next time I will just link it to photobucket.  I assumed everyone has this high speed connection as I do.  How wrong of me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Thanks for the compliments.  And no taters this month.  Too busy with volunteering with Seniors, class, work & cavegirl out of school for summer.  Jokes accepted well & looking forward to your entry.  (The desert was chocolate cake, with a spread of Marscapone cheese & Raspberries on top. )

 


RdKnB said:


> I have to say that was great


Thank you for looking & your compliment.


----------



## DougE (Jun 17, 2010)

WOW!! .......... Just WOW .......... definitely an entry worthy of winning, Anthony. Very nicely done.


----------

